# Seat belt restoration



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I have the original seat belts (1965) and need to have the webbing replaced (easy), but I would like to restore the actual buckles - any advice on vendors that offer this service or should I do it myself ? Visually the buckles are not bad, but mechanically they are not working. Thanks

Chris


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The oldest set I have are 20+ years now and still in outstanding condition.
S.O. did a full restoration of these, There are others out there but for me it's these guys first.
Ssnake Oyl Products


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Ssnake Oyl Products... I have a set there right now. They have probably done a dozen for me.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have had several customers that have used Ssnake Oil over the years. Have also done rewebbing trade outs with a vendor in OH.

One of my keeper cars, the rear dlx belts (3 pair) were missing when it first came up from DFW area. It took a while but I eventually replaced the rears with 3 pairs of very clean '71 dlx belts. I had considered having Ssnske Oyl make me all 3 rear pairs as I pulled Dix buckles for many years & have mtg plates.

On another '71, my GT-37, when I bought the car, it had its very dingy black std belts to go with torn front fabric & vinyl bench seat.. Fortunately, this car had been off the road since '78, stored under a lean-to for many years, then indoors, since I've owned it. Relatively low mile car, & fortunately, the original std seatbelts cleaned up extremely well. I did have to replace two of the black std buckle covers as they were scuffed. Around the time I began cleaning up the belts from the GT-37, an old friend had what amounted to basically the exact same set as my GT-37's standard belt set, except it lacked one pair up front as his car was a bucket seat car. His belts included:

-2 pairs in front, retractors on each side, retractors were not all scuffed up.
-1 pair of female buckle belts for shoulder belts (in front) 
-1 pair of male end belts (shoulder belts)
-3 rear pair for rear seat passengers.
- All seat belt anchor plates were fine (these were not rusted, & they arent chrome plated). 

Will get to the chase... @ Ssnake Oyl, to disassemble, replate the backs of 7 female std buckles, replate 7 male ends, buff & plastic polish 7 female std covers, reassemble buckles, clean & lube 2 retractor assembly's, & reweb all 7 pair of standard belts, the cost was within a few dollars of a $1000. Before I forget, that was a late 90's bill on the most common style standard GM buckle seat belts out there for the '68-71 era. 

So for those of you that are willing to share, what is the price range today, to have the same process as above replicated, ie, replate back of buckles, male ends, & reweb 6 or 7 pairs of belts? 

- Standard seat belt set for a '68-71 Pontiac Or Chevy 2door A-body? 
- Deluxe (brushed buckle) seat belt set for the same? 
- Did your seat belt restoration require replacement of buckles, male ends, retractor assemblys?
- What did you think of accuracy of the pattern of the loomed weave of the belt material, compared to the pattern of the original belt?

Have two other Pontiac projects going, that all belts will have to be restored in the next two years. Fortunately, I have pulled many many seatbelt cores over the years, & have a good supply of '68-71 dlx buckles, as well as quite a few std buckles that the rear chrome is nice. If anything, am short on anchor plates, but can get more. Am really interested in what a ship 'em out & have 'em shipped back full resto would cost.




,


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

THANKS GUYS! My project is coming along nicely so far .


----------

